# Taskeng.exe automatically runs with a blank window.



## Skeezix (Mar 14, 2006)

I am running Windows7 and Taskeng.exe runs with a blank screen repeatedly. I cannot change permissions to rename it to see if that works. I have no idea what to do. If I close it it will just run later. I have been minimizing it to keep it from popping up but then its constanly on my start bar.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,

You should open up task scheduler:

- click start
- type: task scheduler
- press enter

And see what tasks you have running... Look for taskeng.exe

Regards,
George


----------



## Skeezix (Mar 14, 2006)

I had 3 tasks running. 1 was a strange task name running from a temp directory under my username. It was some 3 letter .exe. I hit end task on it and the window went away, I will see if it comes back.

The other two are MsCtfMonitor and SystemSoundsService both running from Microsoft\Windows\* so I have more faith in them.

Sorry for the short reply, I am walking out the door to work.. Kinda wish I had the screenshot this go around..Thanks.


----------



## Skeezix (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok it came back before I left it is:
Task Name: {8C3FDD81-7AE0-4605-A46A-2488B179F2A3} Current action: C:\Users\DUSTDi~1\AppData\Local\Temp\Xfh.exe

I could not find a way in Task Scheduler to remove the future running process. Can I delete all contents from the Temp directory? I dont believe I need anything in there or will that cause an issue?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,

You can delete the contents from that folder, you should also check this:

1. Go to the start menu.
2. Type task scheduler and press enter.
3. Press continue on the UAC popup.
4. In the left pane of task scheduler, underneath Task Scheduler Local, right-click on Task Scheduler Library.
5. In the View submenu, make sure the Show Hidden Tasks option is checked.
6. Widen the Name column in the center pane. The hidden task that is likely at fault has a name that starts with User_Feed_Synchronization, followed by a dash and a bunch of digits inside a curly brace.
7. Select that task in the middle pane by clicking on its name.
8. To verify that this scheduled task is creating all those taskeng.exe processes, select the History tab in the middle pane near the middle of the screen. If you expand out the Level and Date and Time Columns, you should see a bunch of errors and date and times that are 5 minutes apart. If that's the case, then this task is the problem.
9. On the rightmost pane, select Disable. 
10. There may be more than one scheduled task like this, so you'd need to disable any or all that were causing problems.


----------

